# pb av ipod shuffle



## Fillolon (10 Juillet 2005)

g un ipod  shuffle mé kand géssaie de transfer dé donné , svt y arrive pas et me met des mssg ke le nom de fichié é trop long ou kil pe pas copier l'icon!  
comment fr?
keske j'pe util come soft sinon a part itunes+le finder pour lire lé fichiers dans l'ipod?
merci


----------



## chandeler.bing (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> g un ipod  shuffle mé kand géssaie de transfer dé donné , svt y arrive pas et me met des mssg ke le nom de fichié é trop long ou kil pe pas copier l'icon!
> comment fr?
> keske j'pe util come soft sinon a part itunes+le finder pour lire lé fichiers dans l'ipod?
> merci



Salut!
Déjà pourrais-tu commencer par écrire corectement et non en langage SMS.
En ce qui concerne ton problème, il se peut que ton Ipod (comme certain disque dur d'ailleur) ne reconnaît pas certaines lettres surtout celles avec accents, ou les point d'interrogations, et si ton fichier dépasse 25 carctères il pète un plomb ne me demande pas pourquoi, c'est comme ça et j'en sais rien.
j'espère avoir répondu corecctement à ta question 
 
@+


----------



## daffyb (10 Juillet 2005)

gme pa fer dé éfor pr conprendr les jan ki écriv n'1port comen
Merci d'écrire d'un manière intelligible


----------



## Fillolon (10 Juillet 2005)

chandeler.bing a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> Déjà pourrais-tu commencer par écrire corectement et non en langage SMS.
> En ce qui concerne ton problème, il se peut que ton Ipod (comme certain disque dur d'ailleur) ne reconnaît pas certaines lettres surtout celles avec accents, ou les point d'interrogations, et si ton fichier dépasse 25 carctères il pète un plomb ne me demande pas pourquoi, c'est comme ça et j'en sais rien.
> j'espère avoir répondu corecctement à ta question
> ...



merci
@+
é pr lé softs, ta pas 1 id?


----------



## daffyb (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> merci
> @+
> é pr lé softs, ta pas 1 id?


Tu le fais exprès ?
Notre ami a été bien gentil de te répondre je trouve.
Merci de faire PLUS qu'un effort, puisque apparement, un effort ne suffit pas


----------



## chandeler.bing (10 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu le fais exprès ?
> Notre ami a été bien gentil de te répondre je trouve.
> Merci de faire PLUS qu'un effort, puisque apparement, un effort ne suffit pas



Oui voilà pourquoi je ne répondrai pas? je n'ai pas fait SMS en 3ème langues


----------



## Fillolon (10 Juillet 2005)

sympa l'ambianse ici! :sick:


----------



## chandeler.bing (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> sympa l'ambianse ici! :sick:



Tout d'abord si tu n'es pas content tu es libre de partir de ce site.
Et ensuite si tu crois qu'on a que ça à faire de traduire ton langage SMS tu te gourres...
Et je ne te parle même pas du fait, que lorsque tu commences un fil tu ne dis même pas "bonjour" (le B.A. ba)
La courtisie n'est pas une chose difficile jeune homme ou jeune femme.


----------



## Fillolon (10 Juillet 2005)

chandeler.bing a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord si tu n'es pas content tu es libre de partir de ce site.
> .



  
téki toa? pr ki tu te crwa? pkoi tu m'agraisse? G cris com j've si sa te plé pas taka pas lire ou toi partir c pas ton site alors chut ::casse:  :casse:  
'lé + géné s'en vont'


----------



## chandeler.bing (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> téki toa? pr ki tu te crwa? pkoi tu m'agraisse? G cris com j've si sa te plé pas taka pas lire ou toi partir c pas ton site alors chut ::casse:  :casse:
> 'lé + géné s'en vont'



je ne me prends pour personne... ou si juste pour l'un des personnes qui a eu la gentilesse de répondre à ton problème malgré ton écriture déplorable.
Mais si tu ne comprends pas ce qu'on te dit, à quoi bon continuer à te répondre.


----------



## iTof (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> téki toa? pr ki tu te crwa? pkoi tu m'agraisse? G cris com j've si sa te plé pas taka pas lire ou toi partir c pas ton site alors chut ::casse:  :casse:
> 'lé + géné s'en vont'


 bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé


apparemment, tu n'es pas habituée aux espaces d'échanges et aux forums... et comme içi ce n'est pas Le Bar, je resterai sobre.
> un forum et particulièrement ses parties "techniques" doivent répondre à des usages des coutumes et ici, sur MacGé, c'est particulièrement le cas. Mais chez toi aussi.
> tu as hurlé une question et tu as eu une réponse, (très) rapidement. Sauf que sur le fond ET sur la forme, ton "approche" du forum n'est pas convenable. J'en resterai là, par respect pour les posteurs de cette partie de forum. Mais comme tu viens de double poster au Bar, tu devrais avoir des "avis annexes" 

> pour lire tes chansons, il y a iTunes, qui suffit amplement pour ce que le commun des mortels peut avoir envie de faire. Effectivmeent, tu as certainement des morceaux de musiques avec des titres à rallonge, mais surtout des caractères "barbares" du type : >, #, [, etc... Essaies d'être rigoureus(e ?) dans le renseignements de tes morceaux. 

> pour tes prochaines questions, tu peux aller au préalable faire une recherche et bien entendu, t'inscrire sur www.igen.fr


----------



## Fillolon (10 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé
> 
> 
> apparemment, tu n'es pas habituée aux espaces d'échanges et aux forums... >
> > tu as hurlé une question et tu as eu une réponse, (très) rapidement. ]


nop justement
tt ske vous savé dir cé patati patata , sms pas bo, mais personne ka dit si y'avé un soft a la place d' itunes.personne rep a ma kestion!!!!!  
é Gcris  sms é alors? keske ça peut fr? si t'm po tu zappes é vala koi!

en attendant person pe médé! pf m'enerve dé gens come sa! :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> téki toa? pr ki tu te crwa? pkoi tu m'agraisse? G cris com j've si sa te plé pas taka pas lire ou toi partir c pas ton site alors chut ::casse:  :casse:
> 'lé + géné s'en vont'



Bon je vois qu'on discute ferme ici 

Fillolon, le langage SMS est proscrit sur de nombreux forums et tout particulièrement ici, un forum qui se doit d'être clair dans ces questions et dans ses réponses, on gagne un temps fou.

Faire l'effort de rédiger sa question en français lisible et compréhensible par tous est la première marque de respect envers celles et ceux qui prendront du temps pour y répondre.

Maintenant libre à toi de ne pas respecter cette petite règle de courtoisie. Mais ne soit pas étonné du ton des réponses... jusqu'au moment où tu n'en auras plus.


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> G cris com j've



Écrire ayant pour but d'être compris, tu dois savoir que non, tu ne peux pas écrire comme tu veux, au risque de ne pas l'être... 2 possibilités :

- tu as de très grosses difficultés en orthographe, dans ce cas signale-le, et fais tout de même le maximum pour être lisible, en t'aidant au besoin d'une autre personne ou d'un correcteur d'orthographe.

- tu penses vraiment qu'on peut communiquer en toutes circonstances en langage SMS, dans ce cas fais impérativement un effort pour utiliser un langage français normal, sinon tu n'auras pas de réponses à tes questions illisibles.

'+


----------



## chandeler.bing (11 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Écrire ayant pour but d'être compris, tu dois savoir que non, tu ne peux pas écrire comme tu veux, au risque de ne pas l'être... 2 possibilités :
> 
> - tu as de très grosses difficultés en orthographe, dans ce cas signale-le, et fais tout de même le maximum pour être lisible, en t'aidant au besoin d'une autre personne ou d'un correcteur d'orthographe.
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord avec avous Fat Boss Slin et le Gognol!!!  
On peut lui conseiller pro lexis comme correcteur?!   
Ou un stage d'été chez Pivot? 

P.S. Chose qui n'a rien n'a voir avec le fil  mais je viens d'aller sur ton site Le Gognol, et j'adoore ton morceau "Hope"


----------



## Fillolon (11 Juillet 2005)

est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si il existe un soft qui permet de 'piloter' un ipod shuffle a part itunes? qui dirait par exemple le temps de charge restant et qui permettrait d'autres options.
 
j'ai mon ipod depuis vendredi et quand je le branche sur le port usb il clignote orange en permanence malgré que je l'ai laissé branché depuis hier. je sais pas si c'est normal.


----------



## daffyb (11 Juillet 2005)

Le fait qu'il clignote orange signifie qu'il est branché et qu'il faut l'éjecter soit du finder soit d'iTunes. En gros, ça veut dire, ne pas débrancher à l'arrache.
Avec ton iPod Shuffle, tu as du avoir une petite carte qui explique le fonctionnement des led.
@+


----------



## iTof (11 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Le fait qu'il clignote orange signifie qu'il est branché et qu'il faut l'éjecter soit du finder soit d'iTunes. En gros, ça veut dire, ne pas débrancher à l'arrache.
> Avec ton iPod Shuffle, tu as du avoir une petite carte qui explique le fonctionnement des led.
> @+


 > et pour "l'éjecter", il faut simplement appuyer sur le triangle gris pointé vers le haut dans le Finder et iTunes. C'est une sécurité, pour éviter de connecter iPod si quelque chose est en train d'être enregistré sur la mémoire ou le disque.

> sur ton histoire de copie d'icône, quel est le problème exactement ? Tu parles des pochettes des disques ?


----------



## Fillolon (11 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Le fait qu'il clignote orange signifie qu'il est branché et qu'il faut l'éjecter soit du finder soit d'iTunes. En gros, ça veut dire, ne pas débrancher à l'arrache.
> Avec ton iPod Shuffle, tu as du avoir une petite carte qui explique le fonctionnement des led.
> @+



dans mon engouement de le faire marcher ,j'avais pas lu!  
merci de ta réponse


----------



## Fillolon (11 Juillet 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> >
> > sur ton histoire de copie d'icône, quel est le problème exactement ? Tu parles des pochettes des disques ?


 
non, par exemple, quand je veux copier coller un dossier avec une icone que j'ai apposé moi meme au dossier , il me dit impossible de transferer l'icone et tout s'arrete!.
c'est pénible parceque j'ai des tas de dossiers de cours classés avec icones , contenant des fichiers word et je vais etre obligé  tout refaire.
enfin bref , je vais essayer de trouver un moyen de parer à ça. mais dans le fon je comprend pas pourquoi il y a ce genre de probleme.ca me parait pas tres logique.avec cette fonction clé usb on devrait pouvoir copier ce que l'on veut( hormis les noms de fichier trop long);logiquement


----------



## daffyb (11 Juillet 2005)

Le soucis, c'est que l'iPod Suffle est formaté en FAT 32, pour qu'il soit "compatible" avec toutes les plateformes. Hors (c'est ce que je crois) le FAT 32 étant très différent du HFS+ il n'est pas capable de transferrer les icones personnalisées.
Ce que tu peux faire :
Sur le Mac, tu fais des alias de tes dossiers aux quels tu mets une icone personnalisée. Pour les dossiers originaux, tu laisses l'icone générique. C'est une astuce comme une autre, mais je ne vois que ça pour le moment


----------



## chandeler.bing (11 Juillet 2005)

Fillolon a dit:
			
		

> non, par exemple, quand je veux copier coller un dossier avec une icone que j'ai apposé moi meme au dossier , il me dit impossible de transferer l'icone et tout s'arrete!.
> c'est pénible parceque j'ai des tas de dossiers de cours classés avec icones , contenant des fichiers word et je vais etre obligé  tout refaire.
> enfin bref , je vais essayer de trouver un moyen de parer à ça. mais dans le fon je comprend pas pourquoi il y a ce genre de probleme.ca me parait pas tres logique.avec cette fonction clé usb on devrait pouvoir copier ce que l'on veut( hormis les noms de fichier trop long);logiquement



Sinon tu peux downloader Candy Bar (Shareware) qui te permettra de changer tes icônes
 

Merci de ne plus écrire en SMS  
@+


----------



## daffyb (11 Juillet 2005)

chandeler.bing a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ne plus écrire en SMS
> @+


Pareil   Jolie reconversion 
Tu vois qu'on est gentil tout plein :love:


----------



## chandeler.bing (11 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Pareil   Jolie reconversion
> Tu vois qu'on est gentil tout plein :love:




Voilà maintenant c'est oublié...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Juillet 2005)




----------



## chandeler.bing (11 Juillet 2005)

Que c'est beau!!!!!!!!!
Je ne peux plus me retenir... j'écrase ma larme LOL


----------

